# Big Beach Slam 121909



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

_The bite wasread hot earlythis morning. First line in the water at daybreak. First fish in the basket at daybreak + 2 minutes. Allen and Iwere both on a short leash and left at 9:30 with this..._

_







_

_An additional slot Red, about the same size, was caught and released. Only a couple of fish were caught long. All the Reds, most of the Pomps and Whiting and the Black Drum were all in close. Everything was caught on frozen shrimp or fleas with double and triple pomp rigs and 2/0 circle hooks. Everything was FAT! When the Reds came up we thought for sure they were over slot. Measured out between 24 and 26 inches. Just big around the waist like me._

_What a blast! God is good!_


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. 

Very Nice. Great Report from the hill.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Thats a hell of a morning..Well done sir!:clap..You didnt complete your slam though without a bonehead!


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Thats freakin nice! Great job.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

That's is great...gotta love days like that.:clap


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Graet report and nice fish


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

now thats a mess of fish right there


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice catch


----------

